
Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) Released - cobychapple
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
======
yuhong
I think
[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1495983](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1495983)
is still there, right?

